# Hello from Houston



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

NoSnowForMe said:


> Hey guys, got some quick questions regarding snowboarding.(going for the first time this spring break) So I've never snowboarded before but I am a decent wakeboarder. So how easy is it to move from wakeboarding to snowboarding? And would you recommend I take some lessons?


Somewhat like wakeboarding, way faster, and you need to be on the front foot vs the back foot. Definitely take a lesson it will make your trip that much better. Hit up Kingpinz in H town for your snow gear. Skateboard and Snowboard Shop in Houston, Texas


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

allright thanks


----------

